
Chelsea Manning gets 14 days in solitary confinement for suicide attempt - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/sep/23/chelsea-manning-solitary-confinement-suicide-attempt
======
eddiecalzone
8th amendment forbids cruel and unusual punishment. This isn't so unusual
anymore, though, so it's only cruel. I guess that's ok...?

------
Sharlin
Beatings will continue until morale improves.

------
tslug
This treatment is horrific. Solitary confinement is well known to cause severe
depression and suicidal ideation.

~~~
burfog
For some, yes, but others have killed cellmates in order to be alone.

FWIW, I'd be terrified to share a cell. I certainly would not sleep well, and
that would take a toll on me. The fear of injury or even death (see above)
would prevent proper rest. Lack of sleep eventually causes hallucination and
other severe mental problems.

------
bitJericho
Welcome to America.

------
ChoHag
Not enjoying prison? Let us show you what you're missing!

------
paulddraper
Commenters seems to not understand why solitary confinement is a standard
action for suicide risks.

It's not about punishment (though Manning was also found with contraband in
this case).

It's about the safety of the individual, and order for the rest of the
inmates.

The inmate lives in a tightly controlled environment, and nobody sees a body
swinging in the next cell over.

~~~
kafkaesq
_A 2004 study in Californian prisons found that 73% of suicides in
incarceration happened in isolation cells, where less than 10% of the prison
population of the state was being held. Separate research in New York City
concluded that prisoners in solitary were seven times more likely to harm
themselves than those in the general prison population.

_ For people with pre-existing mental vulnerabilities, solitary confinement
can be close to torturous Ron Hornberg, National Alliance on Mental Illness
“It is pretty well established that solitary confinement has a very
detrimental effect on a person’s mental health and for people with pre-
existing mental vulnerabilities it can be close to torturous,” said Ron
Hornberg of the National Alliance on Mental Illness, the nation’s largest
grassroots mental health advocacy group.*

 _“It’s a sure-fire way to worsen symptoms.”_

Experts decry solitary confinement for Chelsea Manning after suicide attempt

[https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/sep/24/chelsea-
mann...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/sep/24/chelsea-manning-
suicide-attempt-solitary-confinement-health-experts)

~~~
paulddraper
How would you recommend keeping someone under observation? With 100 other
inmates?

~~~
bitJericho
This person shouldn't even be in jail.

~~~
paulddraper
Ah...I disagree, but that explains the other comments.

